
Apple Highlights Five Reasons the iPad Pro Can Be Your Next Computer - IncRnd
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/11/19/ipad-pro-computer-replacement-apple-ad/
======
aurizon
The thing I like is the sticky screen when I eat pizza - my cat ends up
licking parts of it.

